# luminox 1801 owners?



## turbodog (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey all.

I'm getting ready to buy (this Mon/Tue) a luminox 1801.

https://www.luminox.com/watch-collection/land/field-automatic-day-date-1800-series/xl-1801.html

Any owners here?

Issues?

Comments?

Am I setting myself up for extra pain/hassle buying an automatic? Should I just get the quartz version of this watch? Automatic is around $925 and quartz is around $600.

Thanks...

Edit:

Guess I should say why I wanted this model.

leather band (the metal ones always pull hairs from my arm)
screw down crown (water resistance)
tritium (for when I don't have a light on me)
automatic (so I don't have to worry with a battery)
~43mm (don't like the looks/fit of a lot of the huge 47/52/54 mm watches)


----------



## hemix360 (Jul 11, 2016)

Not an owner but from looking at watches and seeing reviews about Luminox it seems there are mixed emotions about them. They are fickle about warranty service if not brought direct from then or a authorized dealer. For that kinda money check out the Marathon GSAR, TSAR OR JSAR.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've a 3051 and am pleased with it. Very lightweight and the trits are cool. But for the price, the hands should, or read MUST, align with the markings which it doesn't. Their are cheaper options but you do pay a bit for the name. Traser might be an option too.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 11, 2016)

kj2 said:


> I've a 3051 and am pleased with it. Very lightweight and the trits are cool. But for the price, the hands should, or read MUST, align with the markings which it doesn't. Their are cheaper options but you do pay a bit for the name. Traser might be an option too.



The local dealer is ordering one today. This was the least expensive watch I could find that met the criteria I wanted.


----------



## turbodog (Jul 12, 2016)

Just got it. Looks quite nice. Leather band needs breaking in. 

Got it for $740, so I was pleased.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Enjoy the watch


----------



## xdayv (Jul 17, 2016)

turbodog said:


> Just got it. Looks quite nice. Leather band needs breaking in.
> 
> Got it for $740, so I was pleased.


nice watch! I have this thing with leather bands, how do you clean them?


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 17, 2016)

Very nice watch. I really like their field watches. Prefect for Work & Play. Day & Day is very nice. Not to mention how classy that leather & silver looks. 
I clean and care for all my leather with Chamberlain products. Give that a look. Works amazing on car leather too. If you plan to get your leather band wet, I use Mink Oil. Warm the leather, apply oil, then warm again to soak it in. I use a hair dryer. Keep in mind, the Mink Oil will make the leather very dark. And it can stay that way a long time. 

FWIW: I sold my Luminox watches and bought a Isobrite with the T100 tubes. As I understand, Luminox uses T25 tubes. I can tell you the T100 tubes are insanely bright in comparison, even to a brand new "Seal" Luminox. Every Luminox owner who sees the Isobrite in action, says (like I did) WOW! The build quality of the Isobrite seems equal to or better in many cases. I would recommend anyone interested in a Luminox, to atleast check out the Isobrite. The pics on their website showing the watches in the dark is the Luminox vs Isobrite and I can tell you that is really how it looks. No photoshopping or editing from what I can tell. Please keep in mind, I still love the Luminox watches, and would love to own several. 

This coming from a guy who was HOOKED on Luminox, and said I would never buy another brand cause I was so happy with them. Someone told me to look at Deep Blue watches too. Those look neat, but a tad out of my price range.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 17, 2016)

Looked at the 'bertucci' watches a bit. Liked their fixed lugs, screw down crown, and automatic guts... but didn't have tritium also.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 17, 2016)

Got the band broken in... just started showering with it. The water made it pliable.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 7, 2017)

Followup post... after >1 year of ownership.

The self wind feature appears 'sticky'. When it's not worn I put it on a winder. Even at max setting, the winder has trouble keeping it wound. I've tried CW, CCW, and bi-directional. They are all the same...

Other than that... it's a fine watch.


----------



## turbodog (Aug 5, 2020)

Ran across this thread due to a search. Thought I would followup in case someone else runs across the info. Luminox turned out quite poorly. Not long after I posted about a 'sticky' winder the watch started to stop running at random times. You could shake/tap it and it would resume.

FYI, they have exactly one (1) warranty center in the entire usa. Shipped the watch to them (on my dime). Got it back month or two later. It was perfect. Crown winding was smooth. Auto winder was smooth, smoother than when it was new. I patted myself on the back and went back to wearing the watch. Figured I got a bad one from the factory or old stock where the oil/grease had hardened. Was looking forward to many years of use.

3-4 months later it was right back in the same situation. Self winder would stick. Time quit running at random times. Warranty was now 'out'. Repair (new mechanism) was more than replacement cost.

Threw in trash. Bought a bertucci ti/tritium. That's been 2-3 years and other than a battery it's been perfect.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 4, 2021)

turbodog said:


> ...Thought I would followup...



Thank you!


----------

